# Ständige Abstürze



## Faedra (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich spiele mal wieder etwas HDRO seit der Rohan-Erweiterung, hab die bisher nicht ausprobiert und hatte als LTA erst jetzt die Punkte zusammen. Das Problem ist alerdings das ich andauernd Clieneabstürze habe und auf den Desktop zurückswitche. 

Allerdings ist das alles völlig willkürlich. Manchmal alle Stunde dann alle 10 Minuten, und nicht mal in vollgepackten Gebieten. Ich habe schon mehrfach HDRO neu instaliert, Treiberupdates, Ram und Festplatte getauscht oder das Defragtool von Turbine genutzt. 

Hab auch mal meinen PC gesäubert, dachte es hängt an der Wärme. Aber nichts tut sich. Es ist so gut wie unmöglich das Spiel so zu geniesen.

Der Support meldet sich aufgrund der Feiertage auch noch nicht. Ich hoffe einer von euch weis vlt Rat.

Mein System:

intel Core i7 920
Gigabyte X58 Board
6 GB Ram (3x2G
GTX 470

Es funktioniert wie gesagt alles habs alles getestet.

Ich weis echt nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## FarinHH (28. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen,

leider habe ich keine Antwort für deine Problematik.
Aber ich würde dich gerne auf das offizielle HdRO Forum verweisen. 
Denn dort sind die Chancen auf eine Antwort deutlich höher : http://forums.lotro.com/forumdisplay.php?533-Der-Herr-der-Ringe-%96-Deutsch 

Viel Erfolg bei der Problemfindung/lösung !!

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Onenightman (28. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht beruhigt es dich wenn ich dir sage das haben mehrere auch ich Zähle dazu xD Lotro Forum aufjedenfall eine gute Idee ansonsten schonmal nach deinem Problem gegoogelt? soll ja auch immer mal wieder hilfreich seien.


----------



## Faedra (28. Dezember 2012)

gegoogelt hab ich viel gefunden aber nix das zu mir passt an lösungen. viele sagen es liegt na nem 32-bit system aber hab ja 64-bit. und ich hab schon alle anderen lösungen probiert. nix hilft. muss ja dann am spiel selbst liegen und net an den pcs. aber danke ich probiers mal in den foren von turbine^^


----------



## Onenightman (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich konnte in einer großen Diskussion ein Zitat einer Antwort von Turbine finden die besagt das es am Client liegt


----------



## Faedra (28. Dezember 2012)

Und warum tut sich nix? Immerhin zahlen viele ja geld und das problem scheinen ja merh zu haben^^


----------



## Ascalonier (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub ihr spielt auf einer viel zu hohen Auflösung oder eure Grafikkarte verabschiedet sich so langsam, denn bei mir stürzt garnix ab.Ich finde so gar ,dass sich hdro jetzt wieder ins Zeug legt.(Überarbeitung von moria) und wenn sie die alten klassen genau so Aktionlästig machen, wie den Hüter und den Runenbewahrer, werden wieder viele anfangen zu spielen. Eine anpassung der alten gebiete wegen den hohen levelcap wäre auch nicht schlecht und eine Reiseverkürzung für Abonementen ; auf den Rücken der Drachen der Nazgul


----------



## Faedra (29. Dezember 2012)

Wenns an der Graka liegen würde wärs ja auch in anderen spielen, isses aber net. ich kann alles ausschliesen muss der client sein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich spiel HdRO auf 3 verschiedenen Systemen.

Laptop, älterer PC und auf einem neueren PC.

Von XP über Vista, Win7 hin zu Win8 (sowohl x32 als auch x64 Systeme). Von 2 GB RAM bis 8 GB RAM, von DualCore-CPU mit 1,9 GHz bis hin zu einem 6er-Core CPU, Mobile Grafikkarte über X1900XT zu einer "Office"-Karte...

Mit ist der Client noch nie abgestürzt.

Es kann also auch an den Einstellungen im Spiel liegen.


----------



## Faedra (29. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich auch gedacht vlt grafik zu hoch eingestellt. aber hab alles mal auf medium und auch auf low und trotzdem fehler. und ne andere einstellung kann wohl kaum nen absturz verursachen.


----------



## Faedra (29. Dezember 2012)

Ok des Rätsels Lösung scheint gefunden zu sein dank dem Support. Und zwar gibts Inkompatibilitätsprobleme mit Creative Soundkarten. Mann darf in den Soundeinstellungen auf Generic Software stellen und EAX auschalten dann sollte es nimmer abstürzen. Darauf muss man erst mal kommen, das sollten die mal in ihr Forum schreiben -.- Kann dann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Onenightman (30. Dezember 2012)

Faedra schrieb:


> Ok des Rätsels Lösung scheint gefunden zu sein dank dem Support. Und zwar gibts Inkompatibilitätsprobleme mit Creative Soundkarten. Mann darf in den Soundeinstellungen auf Generic Software stellen und EAX auschalten dann sollte es nimmer abstürzen. Darauf muss man erst mal kommen, das sollten die mal in ihr Forum schreiben -.- Kann dann geschlossen werden.



Genau diese Einstellung hab ich drin Abstürze hab ich heut dennoch wieder 7 gehabt


----------



## Faedra (30. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habs gester nabend getestet Stunden ohne Absturz denke mal das wirds bei mir gewesen sein^^


----------



## Füchtella (31. Dezember 2012)

Heya!



Faedra schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele mal wieder etwas HDRO seit der Rohan-Erweiterung, hab die bisher nicht ausprobiert und hatte als LTA erst jetzt die Punkte zusammen. Das Problem ist alerdings das ich andauernd Clieneabstürze habe und auf den Desktop zurückswitche.
> 
> Allerdings ist das alles völlig willkürlich. Manchmal alle Stunde dann alle 10 Minuten, und nicht mal in vollgepackten Gebieten. Ich habe schon mehrfach HDRO neu instaliert, Treiberupdates, Ram und Festplatte getauscht oder das Defragtool von Turbine genutzt.



Diese Abstürze hatte ich auch ständig. gehgäuft ab Rise of Isengard, und noch häufiger mit Riders of Rohan.
Speziell stürzte ich an bestimmten Stellen ab (wo neue Gegend geladen wird, z.B. beim betreten des Rufquestgebiets direkt bei isengard durch diesen Tunnel). Oder in Riders of Rohan, wenn plötzlich viel neues auftaucht (und zu laden ist), Beispiel Kampfgruppen.

Auch habe von mehreren gehört, es liegt am Betriebssystem - bisher verwendete ich Windows XP.

Nun benutze ich Windows 7 und diese Abstürze sind weg. Einfach so.

Es könnte also durchaus was dran sein, dass es einfach an der besseren Speicherverwaltung eines 64 Bit Systems liegt.


----------



## Faedra (1. Januar 2013)

Bei mir wars halt auch in low level gebieten wie vor bree und anderen orten. aber hat sich ja erledigt bei mir. war wirklich wegen der soundkarte, da kommt man ja net drauf.


----------



## German Viking (21. Januar 2013)

Moin


Ich habe auch ständig Abstürze.

Ich komme bis zur Charakterauswahl. Wenn ich dann das Spiel betrete, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.
Ich hatte das Spiel seit Release auf der Festplatte und es lief immer einwandfrei. 
Allerdings habe ich ein paar Monate ausgesetzt.

Nachdem das Spiel widerholt abstürzte, habe ich es deinstalliert und alle (!) Reste von der Festplatte gelöscht. Auch die Ordner in den Anwendungsdaten.
Danach habe ich CCleaner laufen lassen, den Rechner neu gestartet und das Spiel komplett neu runter geladen und installiert.

Beim ersten Mal konnte ich einloggen und normal spielen. Sobald ich das Spiel einmal verlasse, kommt erneut der gleiche Fehler und ich komme nicht rein.
Grafik hoch und runter stellen bringt nichts. Deaktivieren von EAX und umstellen der Soundkarte auch nicht.

Ich habe das Spiel schon zweimal neu installiert und immer der gleiche Ablauf... das erste Mal gehts, danach dieser Fehler.
Es muss also irgenetwas beim Verlassen des Spieles abgespeichert werden, dass bei mir einen Fehler verursacht.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

System:
AMD X26000+
NVidia GT610
3 GB Ram
Creative Soundblaster XFi Extreme Music


----------

